# [Essentials] Comic Strips



## DeMoN (Dec 2, 2009)

Comic strips refer to newspaper comics ("funnies"), not comic books like Spiderman, etc. 
This does *not* include webcomics as there are so many of those that they deserve their own topic.
Check out the the list of GBAtemp Essentials here

*Essentials* [10+]

*Recommended* [5+]
- Calvin and Hobbes (6)

*Noteworthy* [3+]
- Dilbert (3)
- Garfield (3)
- Non-Sequitur (3)
- The Far Side (3)

*Other* [1+]
- B.C.
- Bizarro (2)
- Bloom County
- Dagwood
- Denis the Menace
- Family Circus
- For Better or For Worse
- Foxtrot (2)
- Hagar the Horrible
- Heathcliff
- Nancy
- Peanuts (2)
- Pearls Before Swine
- Pickles
- Speed Bump
- The Boondocks (2)
- Wizard of Id


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 2, 2009)

If you're going to attempt to make an [Essentials] thread, you *need *negatives.

You're not new and inventive by not having negatives, you're just trying something that's proven NOT to work.


----------



## iffy525 (Dec 2, 2009)

Dilbert
Non-Sequitur
Bizarro
Pearls Before Swine


			
				Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> If you're going to attempt to make an [Essentials] thread, you *need *negatives.
> 
> You're not new and inventive by not having negatives, you're just trying something that's proven NOT to work.


No one's trying to be "new and inventive."  He's the thread starter and he can make the rules.  Where's this proof anyways?


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 2, 2009)

There won't even be enough overall votes to justify the use of negatives.  They might be necessary for the DS games thread, but not for something small like this.


----------



## sfunk (Dec 2, 2009)

The Far Side
Calvin and Hobbes

These two cartoons ran simultaneously for a period of 10 years and boy oh boy that must've been an amazing time to actively read comics in the newspapers. I wish I could say that I was aware of these during that time but I was much too young to pay attention to comics back then. Luckily my brother has introduced me to them after the fact and for that I am grateful. Amazing series, both of them.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 2, 2009)

They all eventually get to that point.

Dilbert
Non-Sequitur
Bizarro
Calvin and Hobbes
Garfield


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 2, 2009)

this is just what I read every week

Garfield
Peanuts
Speed Bump
Family Circus
Pickles
Wizard of Id
Heathcliff
Dagwood
Denis the Menace
For Better or For Worse
B.C.
Hagar the Horrible
Nancy
The Boondocks
Foxtrot
The Far Side


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2009)

One more vote for The Far Side. (Gary Larson)


----------



## referencer (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone who doesn't vote for Calvin and Hobbes should be banned.


----------



## jdev (Dec 5, 2009)

referencer said:
			
		

> Anyone who doesn't vote for Calvin and Hobbes should be banned.


Definitely Calvin and Hobbes.  Also Bloom County, Dilbert and Non-Sequitur.  Can I add online comics in strip format?  If so: Sinfest, Penny Arcade and Ozzy and Millie definitely have to go on the list.  Honestly, Sinfest is like the perfect strip for people to graduate to after reading Calvin and Hobbes.


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 5, 2009)

Calvin and Hobbes +1 It's the only strip I know...


----------



## Aeladya (Dec 5, 2009)

Are the Boondocks still a comic strip? I like Peanuts though .


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 5, 2009)

List updated.  
I'm pretty sure there was a topic for webcomics already, so I'm not going to include them. 

For the record, my votes were for:
- Calvin and Hobbes
- Foxtrot
- Garfield
- The Far Side


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2009)

Garfield
Peanuts


----------



## VatoLoco (Dec 7, 2009)

+1 Farside

+1 Life in Hell

+1 Bloom County/Outland


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 7, 2009)

+1 Calvin and Hobbes. What other comic strip can be so juvenile and so intellectually-stimulating at the same time?


----------



## Sterling (Dec 7, 2009)

I would have to give a +1 to Calvin and Hobbes (mostly because I have the box collector's edition with every C&H comic strip he made).


----------



## Shinryuji (Dec 9, 2009)

Boondocks.
Calvin and Hobbes.
The farside.
Garfield.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 10, 2009)

Oor Wullie
The Broons

From The Sunday Post.


----------

